# Bella has officially started training..



## Miniequine (Jan 12, 2009)

We have officially started training here...

She is leading ok... still jammin' on the brakes.....

and is starting to know Whoa and will let me set her feet

and the best part... she is all ears for me !!

Just wanted to show off my hairy little baby




)) She is fun to work with





~Sandy


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 12, 2009)

Look at that babydoll head! OMGosh!! Just adorable.


----------



## jleonard (Jan 12, 2009)

She is precious! I just want to hug her



She looks like she will be quite the little show girl!


----------



## Rebecca (Jan 12, 2009)

She has got to be one of the prettiest and cutest babies I've ever seen!!!!!



Look at that adorable little face!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful, she is the kind of filly i just LOVE !!!

She has that "look" in her eye too


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow a little beauty





I'll bet she can follow in her sisters hoofprints

Lori


----------



## SampleMM (Jan 12, 2009)

Sandy, she is just beautiful!!!


----------



## twister (Jan 12, 2009)

OMG Sandy She is gorgeous, I love her attitude, she will knock them dead in the ring. I love her, sure you don't want to sell her





Yvonne


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Sandy She is_ NICE_!!!








I cannot wait to see her clipped!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Jan 12, 2009)

She's absolutely perfect! I really like her Good Luck!!!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jan 12, 2009)

Now that is one nice filly. You must be so excited to get her out this year and show her off. I sure would be, she's going to be a stand out in the ring!


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 12, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]



Adorable!



[/SIZE]


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jan 12, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Aubrey715 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sandy she is a gorgeous little filly and i can't wait to see her all clipped. She should do very well for you in the 28" and under class. She reminds me a lot of Semi, just a slightly different color.


----------



## love_casper (Jan 13, 2009)

AAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW she has the cutest face!!!!

Love her!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jan 13, 2009)

Sandy,

Im a huge fan of a lot of pretty minis. And I do have a lot of favorite minis but I think little Bella just took the cake.

I seriously need to have you help me find one like that. She's amazing. You have no idea. That in my mind is what I want to breed for!

Man she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## casilda (Jan 13, 2009)

She is gorgeous .. good luck with her training :love


----------



## Jill (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh man, she is AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Devon (Jan 13, 2009)

Sandy I LOVE Her


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jan 13, 2009)

She is such a cutie!



That face is just adorable.


----------



## Mona (Jan 13, 2009)

Sandy, she is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jan 13, 2009)

Ohh Wow! She is Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Miniequine (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks you all





She is the most precious little thing... and she is full of herself! LOL

I can't wait to see what's under that hair!

I think her first show will be in April.. the ECMHC Spring Fling.

Who's going????

~Sandy


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jan 13, 2009)

If that's what she looks like in the winter, then I can't wait to see her this spring!


----------



## [email protected] River (Jan 13, 2009)

Pretty filly, Sandy!!!! She has a gorgeous head and a beautiful big eye!!!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jan 13, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]What a *PRETTY* little head....[/SIZE]_


----------



## albahurst (Jan 14, 2009)

What a QT!! She does look like she has just the attitude for showing





Won't clipping be fun!!!

Peggy


----------



## Watcheye (Jan 14, 2009)

One of the cutest things Ive ever seen...


----------



## River Wood (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow what a gorgeous little head!


----------

